# Soft shell Crab Piccata



## tropics (Jul 30, 2018)

Crabbing on Friday was pretty good 28 nice hard blue claw crabs, and 2 large soft shells.
Cleaned them for dinner last night.






Dredged in flour then cooked in Butter & Olive oil





Fry till golden brown on both sides










Make the Piccata Sauce 





Plated with some Green Beans 










Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 30, 2018)

Looking good Richie, nice catch and it's good to see ya back posting.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 30, 2018)

That looks great Richie! Damn!
Can’t get food like that here in Michigan. 

Scott


----------



## tropics (Jul 30, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looking good Richie, nice catch and it's good to see ya back posting.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Chris been busy and going to be busier,getting my gear ready to fish up in Mass Sat into Sun.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jul 30, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> That looks great Richie! Damn!
> Can’t get food like that here in Michigan.
> 
> Scott


Scott the price for soft shell crabs is crazy high,it is a treat when I can catch a few. Thanks
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 30, 2018)

Dammit Man, those look delectable.
*Like!*

The only thing better than bacon, Softshells.
Probably my biggest food weakness is Softshells.
It's a good thing we've lots and lots of BlueCrabs down here.


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 30, 2018)

Looks Great!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 30, 2018)

Awesome but I could do those soft crabs right out of the pan no sauce here.
Yup price is high here too my sister just paid $7.00 a piece for 2 soft crabs. (she has more $$ then me)

Warren


----------



## tropics (Jul 30, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Dammit Man, those look delectable.
> *Like!*
> 
> The only thing better than bacon, Softshells.
> ...



Chile We try to go crabbing once a week,will be fishing next weekend so making room in the freezer.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jul 30, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Looks Great!



Sonny Thanks and for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 30, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome but I could do those soft crabs right out of the pan no sauce here.
> Yup price is high here too my sister just paid $7.00 a piece for 2 soft crabs. (she has more $$ then me)
> 
> Warren


If they were nice dinner plate crabs then she paid a fair price.
I've paid that much for saucer sized Softshells.
When I can't catch'em, I buy'em on sight, price be damned.
And at any good sushi bar a Spider Roll is one of the first things ordered.


----------



## tropics (Jul 30, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome but I could do those soft crabs right out of the pan no sauce here.
> Yup price is high here too my sister just paid $7.00 a piece for 2 soft crabs. (she has more $$ then me)
> 
> Warren



Warren $7.00 is out of my price range!! I bet these would have came with a payment book LOL 6 plus inches.Wish I could have gone again with this moon.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 30, 2018)

Superb dish, Richie!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 30, 2018)

I love a good soft crab.  Pan fried in butter is just fine for me.

I have friends who run crab shedding operations in the early spring.  8 to 12 weeks of work collecting crabs and tending them in shedding tubs can result in 20 to 30 thousand + dollar pay check but; you don't get much sleep during that period.  It's good to have a large family during the shedding season.

The hard crabs in the tubs will eat the soft shells if your not there to get the shed crabs out of the tubs.


----------



## tropics (Jul 31, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Superb dish, Richie!



Thank You and thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jul 31, 2018)

one eyed jack said:


> I love a good soft crab.  Pan fried in butter is just fine for me.
> 
> I have friends who run crab shedding operations in the early spring.  8 to 12 weeks of work collecting crabs and tending them in shedding tubs can result in 20 to 30 thousand + dollar pay check but; you don't get much sleep during that period.  It's good to have a large family during the shedding season.
> 
> The hard crabs in the tubs will eat the soft shells if your not there to get the shed crabs out of the tubs.



I've seen an operation like that once,nature is amazing the things you can see.Pan fried on some good soft rye bread is my normal way of eating them.Thanks
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 31, 2018)

Fantastic looking meal!
Your a very lucky guy to be able to live where you can get those yourself!
Of course you know this one will end up on the carousel!!
Congrats!
Al


----------



## tropics (Jul 31, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Fantastic looking meal!
> Your a very lucky guy to be able to live where you can get those yourself!
> Of course you know this one will end up on the carousel!!
> Congrats!
> Al



Al Thanks for the ride on the carousel I appreciate it!! I wish I could get a few more of these.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## forktender (Jul 31, 2018)

Holy cow, what a meal.
I'm a seafood junky and anything piccata style is my favorite.
Awesome job on that meal.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2018)

That looks Awesome, my Brother!!:)
That's something I never had, wouldn't know how to even eat them, let alone make them, but I'm sure I'd love them, like I do all other shellfish.
Thanks for Showing!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 31, 2018)

John.
Ya eat just like a Bear would, pick it up whole or rip it apart and start shoving it in your face.
Of course we can take the time to sop up sauce.

I keep coming back to this thread, I'm gonna find me some Softshells for lunch.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> John.
> Ya eat just like a Bear would, pick it up whole or rip it apart and start shoving it in your face.
> Of course we can take the time to sop up sauce.
> 
> I keep coming back to this thread, I'm gonna find me some Softshells for lunch.



Thanks John,
That's what I was Thinking, or "Hoping", but I really had no idea, because I never even saw one up close, even in a restaurant.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Jul 31, 2018)

forktender said:


> Holy cow, what a meal.
> I'm a seafood junky and anything piccata style is my favorite.
> Awesome job on that meal.



Thank you I was thinking an as you I love Piccata.treating these like they were Veal all I can say is OMG Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jul 31, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Awesome, my Brother!!:)
> That's something I never had, wouldn't know how to even eat them, let alone make them, but I'm sure I'd love them, like I do all other shellfish.
> Thanks for Showing!
> Like.
> ...



Brother John I am sorry I did not do a step by step with cleaning them,nor did I take pics of that.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it 
Richie


----------



## motocrash (Jul 31, 2018)

Score Richie!
A true delicacy when they can be had.Never made them piccata but I love piccata.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 31, 2018)

Oh, that looks fantastic!


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 31, 2018)

Great plate Richie!  Like others have said, softshells are my favorite food! Years ago, my Mom and her boyfriend had a small softshell operation going down here on the bayou.  I really miss those days!  Never had the picatta but I'm sure I would love it!

Mike


----------



## tropics (Aug 1, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Score Richie!
> A true delicacy when they can be had.Never made them piccata but I love piccata.


It was a tasty treat,hope I can get a few more before the season is over. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 1, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Oh, that looks fantastic!



Kris thank you I could see serving this a few different ways.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 1, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> Great plate Richie!  Like others have said, softshells are my favorite food! Years ago, my Mom and her boyfriend had a small softshell operation going down here on the bayou.  I really miss those days!  Never had the picatta but I'm sure I would love it!
> 
> Mike



Mike Thanks that must have been great being able to get them when ever you wanted.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2018)

tropics said:


> Brother John I am sorry I did not do a step by step with cleaning them,nor did I take pics of that.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie




Sounds like a good idea for next time!
Don't let me miss it !!

Bear


----------



## xray (Aug 1, 2018)

Nice looking plate, Richie

I’ve never had a soft shell crab. I always wondered about the texture. Maybe I’ll try one of those fried soft shell sandwiches when I’m in VA later this month.

Now, hardshells I could plow through them all day

Like!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 1, 2018)

Richie here's one for you several years ago we were camping on the eastern shore of Va, and there was this couple from Canada there. They had gone out on the pier and caught some hard crabs had no idea what to do with them or how to cook them. So I loan them my cooker and showed them how to steam them and then showed how to pick out and eat them. So we were talking about the crabs and the man said soft crabs I hear are also good how long would we Have to cook these to get a soft crab. I explained to them where the soft crab came from.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Aug 1, 2018)

xray said:


> Nice looking plate, Richie
> 
> I’ve never had a soft shell crab. I always wondered about the texture. Maybe I’ll try one of those fried soft shell sandwiches when I’m in VA later this month.
> 
> ...


Joe you are in for a treat,we have been snacking on the legs and claws.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 1, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> I explained to them where the soft crab came from.



LMAO


----------



## 73saint (Aug 1, 2018)

That looks amazing, and soft shells are probably my favorite.  A lot of the local places around here will cold smoke, then fry their softies and it really takes em to another level.  That sauce you made looks great as well!


----------



## tropics (Aug 1, 2018)

73saint said:


> That looks amazing, and soft shells are probably my favorite.  A lot of the local places around here will cold smoke, then fry their softies and it really takes em to another level.  That sauce you made looks great as well!



That sounds amazing!! Now I know I will want even more next week when I can go again.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 1, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Richie here's one for you several years ago we were camping on the eastern shore of Va, and there was this couple from Canada there. They had gone out on the pier and caught some hard crabs had no idea what to do with them or how to cook them. So I loan them my cooker and showed them how to steam them and then showed how to pick out and eat them. So we were talking about the crabs and the man said soft crabs I hear are also good how long would we Have to cook these to get a soft crab. I explained to them where the soft crab came from.
> 
> Warren


73saint and krisUpInSmoke guys thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2018)

OK GUYS!
I Just watched a few YouTubes on my big screen, and it looks almost too easy to clean these little guys:
#1   Cut across the front, removing the eyes & mouth.
#2   Lift both sides of the top soft shell, pull the gils front & cut them off.
#3   Flip them over & cur off that bottom thing that folds back.
#4   And one of them said to drain the sacks under the top shell?????

Is that about it??  Any Tips???

Bear


----------



## 73saint (Aug 1, 2018)

Super easy, Bear, that's about all there is to it.  And the taste is not only out of this world, it's quite unique, unlike anyhting else.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2018)

73saint said:


> Super easy, Bear, that's about all there is to it.  And the taste is not only out of this world, it's quite unique, unlike anyhting else.



Thanks 73,
Great, I think they have them now and then at one of my stores (Giant or Weis'). I often thought, "I wish I knew more about them."
Does it matter if they're frozen ones, if that's all they have?

Bear


----------



## 73saint (Aug 1, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks 73,
> Great, I think they have them now and then at one of my stores (Giant or Weis'). I often thought, "I wish I knew more about them."
> Does it matter if they're frozen ones, if that's all they have?
> 
> Bear


If that's all you can get.  When I was younger my dad and I would go trawling (shrimping) together and we would always catch a few soft shells in the net.  We would freeze what we didn't eat fresh, but that's (in my opinion) one of those things that's going to be a whole lot better before reaching the freezer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2018)

73saint said:


> If that's all you can get.  When I was younger my dad and I would go trawling (shrimping) together and we would always catch a few soft shells in the net.  We would freeze what we didn't eat fresh, but that's (in my opinion) one of those things that's going to be a whole lot better before reaching the freezer.




OK, Thanks!!
Now I'll watch for them.

Sorry for the HiJack Richie, but I had to finally ask!!!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Aug 2, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> OK GUYS!
> I Just watched a few YouTubes on my big screen, and it looks almost too easy to clean these little guys:
> #1   Cut across the front, removing the eyes & mouth.
> #2   Lift both sides of the top soft shell, pull the gils front & cut them off.
> ...


That is all their is to it.There is no fishy smell when you cook them.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 2, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> OK, Thanks!!
> Now I'll watch for them.
> 
> Sorry for the HiJack Richie, but I had to finally ask!!!
> ...


No problem John if you are buying frozen they will be cleaned already.
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 2, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Richie here's one for you several years ago we were camping on the eastern shore of Va, and there was this couple from Canada there. They had gone out on the pier and caught some hard crabs had no idea what to do with them or how to cook them. So I loan them my cooker and showed them how to steam them and then showed how to pick out and eat them. So we were talking about the crabs and the man said soft crabs I hear are also good how long would we Have to cook these to get a soft crab. I explained to them where the soft crab came from.
> 
> Warren


Richie Thanks for the like.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2018)

tropics said:


> No problem John if you are buying frozen they will be cleaned already.
> Richie




OK--Thanks Richie!!
I'm guessing if they have them, they'll be frozen.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Aug 2, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Richie Thanks for the like.
> 
> Warren



Warren I thought I left it yesterday,wife wanted to know what was so funny threw me off my thoughts.
I still laugh when I read that,I had deep fried hard shell crabs in NC once tasty but a real PITA eating
Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 2, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> OK--Thanks Richie!!
> I'm guessing if they have them, they'll be frozen.
> 
> Bear


Brother I do hope you find them,they are a taste treat.
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 2, 2018)

tropics said:


> Brother I do hope you find them,they are a taste treat.
> Richie


 I have to agree fried hard crab bodies is no fun to me either same way with crab soup don't want hold bodies or claws in there either just the meat. I mean if you are eating soup why do you want it dripping off your elbows. :confused:

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 4, 2018)

Richie I got it we over looked this why low and slow.:rolleyes:  :D
Yup that works on everything else to get soft and tender.

Hope you caught more.

Warren


tropics said:


> Warren I thought I left it yesterday,wife wanted to know what was so funny threw me off my thoughts.
> I still laugh when I read that,I had deep fried hard shell crabs in NC once tasty but a real PITA eating
> Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 7, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Richie I got it we over looked this why low and slow.:rolleyes:  :D
> Yup that works on everything else to get soft and tender.
> 
> Hope you caught more.
> ...


That is funny thanks for the laugh.Took me a minute to figure it out.
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks Richie for the like. Yup though you might get a laugh out that one .

Warren


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 10, 2018)

Richie, Just saw this post and your crabs look excellent ! like


----------



## tropics (Aug 10, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, Just saw this post and your crabs look excellent ! like



CM Thanks been to busy here trying to catch up with myself LOL Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

